
Show HN: Larry Wildman – Send free, anonymous postcards to horrible bosses - larrywildman
https://www.larrywildman.com/#send
======
chrissnell
This is so passive-aggressive and juvenile. If you don't like the way your
company is being run, there are three acceptable options:

\- Summon the courage to say something about it and brave the consequences.

\- Leave the company honorably and work somewhere else (or start your own
company).

\- Keep your mouth shut and blow off steam at the gym, bar, or therapist like
everyone else.

If you can't go to your boss or boss's boss with a legitimate problem, you
took the wrong job offer.

If I was an angel investor, I would not work with anyone who participated in
this site.

~~~
chillingeffect
You're right, your system works for you, but could you explain why you expect
it to work for other people with different situations and experiences from
your own?

I don't believe it's applicable very widely at all. For example, when it comes
to "braving the consequences," the consequences affect those beyond ourselves,
such as our dependents. I could be extremely courageous and then brave, but it
doesn't feed children, in-laws or pay the mortgage if the consequences involve
getting fired or demoted.

~~~
mwfunk
If you (the general "you", not you specifically, and hopefully not you at all
:) are working someplace where this sort of anonymous nastygram to a manager
is the most pragmatic way to make your voice heard, the fact that you work in
that sort of environment is a much bigger problem in your life than whatever
problem the anonymous nastygram might help with. Your time would be better
spent finding a new place to work rather than sending anonymous nastygrams.

The best possible outcome from an anonymous nastygram still leaves you working
someplace where the only way to make your voice heard is via anonymous
nastygrams, and that's unacceptable as a long-term solution for anyone,
anywhere. As a short-term solution to a specific problem, it's still not
likely to help- it'll just foment paranoia and ill-will. In fact, the passive-
aggressive approach is probably only going to have a constructive outcome with
managers who care enough about their employees that it would be better to just
talk to them anyway. The terrible managers this is designed for will just
double down on their terribleness if they were to receive something like this.

I don't think anyone's suggesting that someone in this situation should quit
their job and then start looking for something new. No one should ever do that
if they can reasonably avoid it. But that person should definitely be putting
all their energy into finding a new job rather than trying to patch up their
current, unfixable employment situation to be more bearable.

------
returnbuyer
This is brilliant guerrilla marketing, Larry.

I understand that the people who are being sent these, are ripe prospects for
your consulting services!

Good job thinking outside the box.

~~~
bduerst
Yeah, this is how you get people to build a lead list for you.

------
wmil
Looks like there's no verification of the sender. So you can send these to
whomever you want.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
> Larry Wildman Is The New Union.

> Gone are days where workers could organize and negotiate company-wide
> change. Today, new companies must be formed with these changes in mind from
> the beginning.

This is almost self-parody.

------
miles_matthias
Don't really think this is useful. Sent one to Trump though! :)

------
6stringmerc
Uh, if anybody needs an example how using an online service to convey emotions
toward a co-worker can backfire, this case should be one for y'all to keep an
eye on:

"Dallas HR director files suit to find out who sent her penis-shaped candy"

[http://www.fox4news.com/news/226319020-story](http://www.fox4news.com/news/226319020-story)

Gender issues aside, I could see how it could be hazardous for any kind of
motivation. YMMV.

------
exabrial
lets say you're looking for lucrative industries to 'disrupt'... why not just
ask employees of poorly managed companies? Brilliant!

------
benzofuran
Are there any metrics on how many Larry Wildmans (Wildmen?) are engaged with
the site already, and how many new corporations have been formed? And any
challenges yet to anti-poaching clauses?

~~~
exabrial
It seems most of the "anti-poaching" cases that have come up on HN end in
favor of the employees (in California at least). Curious if there's national
precedent.

~~~
benzofuran
California being the example, and in the tech sector. Less progressive states
take a bit more draconian view, but typically seem to involve bosses taking
team members and not team members clumping together.

------
arielm
I think this is a neat idea, however I'm pretty sure the boss who'd know what
to do with it probably isn't the boss who will get (m)any of these.

As a founder who's always open to feedback I want to know if someone thinks
I'm/we're doing something wrong. But... I also understand how hard it is to
tell your boss you think he/she is wrong, especially if there's no additional
feedback. Still, if you think something can be better you should always speak
up.

------
facepalm
Might be fun to send to the competition, to undermine morale.

------
cryptozeus
This is same as anonymously post aggressive comments on the internet to proove
your point....

------
WhitneyLand
I've seen this happen to an exec on GlassDoor where it was just attacks with
nothing constructive.

The unfortunate part was the exec actually wanted to improve things and would
have loved to have had real constructive criticism.

------
codegeek
Fun project. But thats about it. I can only imagine trying this and then next
morning, the boss pulling in everybody in a meeting just to ask "whodunit".

~~~
ytjohn
His other business will be marketed using direct mail. A day or two after the
anonymous post card is sent, another post card is sent, offering the boss a
chance to pay for the identity of the previous card's sender.

------
Walkman
I find this terrible. Why not face the boss and talk about the problems you
have? Also if you are unhappy there you should just leave.

------
jessaustin
Has there ever been a popular link on HN that so thoroughly deserved the label
"NSFW"?

------
dragonbonheur
Marketing Genius! Great way to get leads and consulting opportunities.

------
pvaldes
Sounds like Ashley Madison 2.0 to me...

------
nkg
I think it's funny.

------
Jemaclus
This is hilarious.

------
proaralyst
There are a few spelling mistakes here:

> gage their interest (should be gauge)

> You're happiness (should be your)

> someone elses wheel (missing ' in else's)

> until their comfortable (should be they're)

